
In:Verse – a poetic programming language - todsacerdoti
https://inverse.website/
======
otoburb
Reminds me vaguely of Piet[1], but only because these seem to be the only two
languages that have focused on the visual elements of geometry, colour and
mathematics.

[1]
[https://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html](https://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html)

------
imode
Doesn't appear to work on Firefox, reports "no webgl".

~~~
JacobLinney
This works for me on Firefox 75.0

------
unwind
Meta: title horribly truncated, please fix.

~~~
dang
Fixed. Submitted title was "In: Verse is a programming language and
environment for exploring the conflux of".

